# Internetinhalte auslesen und in einem XML-File speichern



## alex01 (24. Dez 2005)

Hallo Leute,

eins vorweg, ich habe schon stundenlang gegoogelt auch zig Foren durchstöbert -dieses inklusive- habe aber nicht finden können, das mir bei meinem Problem hilft._
_
Ich möchte Internetinhalte aus einer beliebigen html-Datei auslesen und diese dann in einer XML-Datei abspeichern.
An diese html-Daten muss ich irgendwie rankommen, um diese dann zu parsen und abzuspeichern. Mein erster Ansatz war.

```
File file = new File("irgendein File");

String file_line ="";
String file_all ="";

BufferedReader file_buf = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(file));
	  
while((file_line = file_buf.readLine()) != null){
	file_all += file_line;
}
	    
System.out.print(file_all);
```

Dies funktioniert leider aber nur mit lokaler Dateien auf dem Rechner. Meine naive Idee war an der Stelle "irgendein file" im Code einfach eine http-adresse einzufügen z.B. "http://www.testfile.tf/testfile.html", dies funktionierte leider nicht.

Fehlermeldung:_ Die Syntax für den Dateinamen, Verzeichnisnamen oder die Datenträgerbezeichnung ist falsch_

ohne "http://" kam die Fehlermeldung: _Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden_

Also ich freue mich auf eure Tipps!


----------



## Roar (24. Dez 2005)

http://www.testfile.tf/testfile.html ist eine URL (java.net) und kein File


----------



## Guest (24. Dez 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.testfile.tf/testfile.html ist eine URL (java.net) und kein File



Ja schon klar, wie gesagt das war nur ein naiver Versuch. 
Hast du nen bessen Vorschlag!?  :roll:


----------



## Roar (24. Dez 2005)

das sollte dich nur darauf hinweisen dass du eine Url nicht mit einem FileReader lesen kannst... 
hieraus lesen: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/net/URL.html#openStream()


----------



## alex01 (24. Dez 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis ich werds mal mit openStream() versuchen.


----------

